# speedstep centrino + dothan

## lopio

hi,

i've got a problem with my dothan 1.6 processor cause module speedstep centrino doesn't recognize dothan processor so i can't use this module and i have with ondemand governor only 2 freq (600 and 1600 mhz) available 

I've found a new speedstep-centrino.c source for 2.6.11 kernel introducing this processor table  but i'd like developer will introduce officially this feature in speedstep source

Do you know why is it not possible?

How can i send a request in this direction? 

Thanks

----------

## Dlareh

try the module acpi-cpufreq with cpufreqd

----------

## lopio

 *Dlareh wrote:*   

> try the module acpi-cpufreq with cpufreqd

 

excuse me i tried that module and i obtained only those 2 freqs

My problem is that i'd like dothan support would be introduced in speedstep centrino

thanks a lot

----------

## /carlito

On my mobile system i have no problems with speedstepping. Using userspace governor and cpufreqd. I own a dothan 1.5GHz and use the acpi-cpufreq module. 

Have you checked your DSDT yet?

----------

## Dlareh

I have a 1.2ghz Pentium-M ULV that works much better with acpi-cpufreq than with speedstep-centrino.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *lopio wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> i've got a problem with my dothan 1.6 processor cause module speedstep centrino doesn't recognize dothan processor so i can't use this module and i have with ondemand governor only 2 freq (600 and 1600 mhz) available 
> 
> I've found a new speedstep-centrino.c source for 2.6.11 kernel introducing this processor table  but i'd like developer will introduce officially this feature in speedstep source
> ...

 

Which processor exactly? And which kernel version? 2.6.11 and 2.6.12 speedstep-centrino work perfectly with my Dothan  B1 2 GHz (no tables, freqs from ACPI).

----------

## Antimatter

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *Dlareh wrote:*   try the module acpi-cpufreq with cpufreqd 
> 
> excuse me i tried that module and i obtained only those 2 freqs
> 
> My problem is that i'd like dothan support would be introduced in speedstep centrino
> ...

 

This is my kernel setting for cpu freq for my pentium-m 1.7 dothan

```

    CPU Frequency scaling  --->

    [*] CPU Frequency scaling

        Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->

    <*>   'powersave' governor

    <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

    <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

    <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

    ---   CPUFreq processor drivers

    <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

    <*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

    [*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs

```

The key one seems to be "Use ACPI tables to decode vald frequency/voltage pairs"

then if you want to definate/make your own voltage/frequency pairs, then check this thread out User Undervolting

Don't let its title fool you, it some basic howto and codes for hacking your speedstep-centrino.c file to add in support for dothan and some sonoma processors.

----------

## lopio

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Which processor exactly? And which kernel version? 2.6.11 and 2.6.12 speedstep-centrino work perfectly with my Dothan  B1 2 GHz (no tables, freqs from ACPI).

 

 my proc is a 1,6 Dothan core. speedstep centrino is not valid for this cpu

Now i use 2.6.11 gentoo-sources

----------

## dgaffuri

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *dgaffuri wrote:*   Which processor exactly? And which kernel version? 2.6.11 and 2.6.12 speedstep-centrino work perfectly with my Dothan  B1 2 GHz (no tables, freqs from ACPI). 
> 
>  my proc is a 1,6 Dothan core. speedstep centrino is not valid for this cpu
> 
> Now i use 2.6.11 gentoo-sources

 

I meant which Intel processor number and/or which family, model, stepping. Anyway, if it's not supported I think it's a 730 (533 MHz Front Side Bus), but that's a Sonoma, not a Dothan (the Dothan at 1.6 GHz is the 725 processor). You may check looking at stepping: Dothan is family 6, model 13, stepping 6, while Sonoma is stepping 8.

If it's really a Sonoma, as far as I know, it's not yet supported, and you may only try to patch yourself speedstep_centrino.c. If you decide, don't go like said in the undervolting thread.

The point is that for Dothan and Sonoma Intel specifies more than one voltage for each frequence (named VID#A, VID#B and so on and depending, if I've understood well, from the quality of the chip and/or the circuitry in the mobo), so you can't know which is the right voltage for your chip unless you read ACPI settings that the manufacturer put in BIOS (that is exactly what speedstep_centrino does for Dothan).

Besides this, if I interpret correctly the code, the OP macro that compute register values to set voltage is correct only for 400 MHz FSB. So the patch will not only be limited to adding an entry in the recognized processor tables. If you build a working patch you may submit it to the Linux Kernel list and to the subsystem maintainer for inclusion in the kernel (probably there's a mailing list specifical to cpufreq modules, you may check there for some more info and for developer plans).

If it's a Dothan it should work, compile speedstep_centrino as a module end enable CPU freq debugging in kernel, try to modprobe it and look at messages in dmesg.

----------

## lopio

```

pippo@paco-benq ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 598.356

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse s

```

i've got a dothan core in joybook 7000 benq. 

I found http://www.cancullet.org/benqjb7000/BenqJB7000_linux.html but i don't understand why people use different approach enabling different entries in .config file

For example in this link they say that  <<Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs" has to be set to off>>

I'd like to follow an official guide (file, entries to be enabled) and official patch to kernel.

Dothan isn't so new...

----------

## dgaffuri

 *lopio wrote:*   

> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 6
> 
> model           : 13
> ...

 

OK, definitely a Dothan.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> I found http://www.cancullet.org/benqjb7000/BenqJB7000_linux.html but i don't understand why people use different approach enabling different entries in .config file
> 
> For example in this link they say that  <<Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs" has to be set to off>>

 

That's probably against an old kernel, first versions of the module used tables like Banias, but they switched to ACPI for the reason I explained in my last post. You definitely have to configure kernel to get freqs and voltages from ACPI. Here are my freq related config options for gentoo 2.6.12-r6

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set
```

It worked with gentoo 2.6.11 too, maybe some (unset) option is missing there. Hope this may help you.

----------

## lopio

i tried to follow  your config file enabling speedstep-centrino as builtin or as module but it was impossible to load cause some error (loading error)

I have on demand as default governor

What do you use instead?

How can i avoid module error with kernel 2.6.12-r6?

thanks a lot

----------

## dgaffuri

Which errors in dmesg when you modprobe? Are you sure you've enabled speedstep in BIOS?

----------

## lopio

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Which errors in dmesg when you modprobe? Are you sure you've enabled speedstep in BIOS?

 

1) i've no voice in bios to enable speedstep 

2) following joybook 7000 guide posted previously i was able to load speedstep-centrino module with previous kernel version (i don't remember which)

3) with this config

```

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

#CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

```

i obtain

```

cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq: No such file or directory

```

```

pippo@paco-benq ~ $ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

#VOCE ACPI_CPU_FREQ=m

####acpi_cpufreq

##speedstep-centrino

# For example:

# 3c59x

8139too

#module ati

fglrx

ipw2200

ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

ieee80211_crypt_wep

#ehci_hcd

#uhci_hcd

#ohci_hcd

usbmouse

usbhid

#sensors

i2c-core

i2c-dev

```

and in local.start

```

#SET ONDEMAND GOVERNOR

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

```

4) compiling as module i obtain an error when i try to load during boot time or i try to use modprobe

```

 modprobe speedstep-centrino

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device

```

this is my dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@paco-benq) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #6 Sun Aug 14 10:34:03 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fffffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffffc0 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                ) @ 0x000e6010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000001 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1fffb9f6

ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSINV FACP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffb00

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffb90

ACPI: DBGP (v001 INSYDE DBGP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffbc0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INSYDE   GV3Ref 0x00001001 INTL 0x02012044) @ 0x1fffba2a

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INSYDE    Intel 0x00001004 INTL 0x02002036) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dfb80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 gentoo=nodevfs vga=792 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=792 splash=verbose,theme:gechi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01402000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1595.023 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512116k/524224k available (4052k kernel code, 11484k reserved, 1212k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3153.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1576960)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c80)

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 821k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe94d4, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 5 6 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 6) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 6 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 6 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 5 6 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 5 *7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 5 6 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5 6 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 16)

ACPI: Power Resource [PUT2] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA0] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x300-0x301 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x310-0x31f has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

JFS: nTxBlock = 4009, nTxLock = 32073

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: cannot enable RNG, aborting

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xb0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa8000000, mapped to 0xe0b00000, using 4608k, total 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x24, linelength=3072, pages=27

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5734

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c57a2, set palette = c00c57dc

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4 

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'gechi'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZN] (54 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZV] (49 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 6

PCI: setting IRQ 6 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x926eb1, caps: 0x804719/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0603H, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117304992 sectors (60060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

usbmon: debugs is not available

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PCI2 MC97  KBC 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 995988k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0aa6300, 00:03:9d:75:19:06, IRQ 7

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.4

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

ieee80211: eth1: Unknown management packet: 0

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x00001200

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001220

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001240

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xf4000000

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49468 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@a8000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): cannot reserve PCI regions.  Someone already got them?

radeonfb: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -16

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.0 [17ff:5005]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0038, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.2[C] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[febff800-febfffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

 [<c013c04a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c013b819>] handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0x70

 [<c013c170>] note_interrupt+0xa0/0x100

 [<c013b978>] __do_IRQ+0x128/0x140

 [<c0105019>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c01033a2>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c037007b>] intel_i830_alloc_by_type+0xb/0x20

 [<c013b809>] handle_IRQ_event+0x29/0x70

 [<c013b91c>] __do_IRQ+0xcc/0x140

 [<c0105019>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c01033a2>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<e1300141>] set_phy_reg+0x71/0xd0 [ohci1394]

 [<e1301292>] ohci_devctl+0x3f2/0x660 [ohci1394]

 [<c0424c61>] csr1212_fill_cache+0xc1/0x110

 [<c0419afa>] hpsb_reset_bus+0x3a/0x40

 [<c041c3dc>] delayed_reset_bus+0xfc/0x100

 [<c012dc60>] worker_thread+0x210/0x2f0

 [<c041c2e0>] delayed_reset_bus+0x0/0x100

 [<c0119b60>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c0119b60>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c012da50>] worker_thread+0x0/0x2f0

 [<c0132339>] kthread+0xa9/0xf0

 [<c0132290>] kthread+0x0/0xf0

 [<c010133d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x18

handlers:

[<c0432070>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x90)

[<c0432070>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x90)

Disabling IRQ #11

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00039d039d751906]

eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

codec_semaphore: semaphore is not ready [0x1][0x701300]

codec_write 1: semaphore is not ready for register 0x54

```

----------

## dgaffuri

You may want to set CPU_FREQ_DEBUG in kernel config and boot with the cpufreq.debug=7 argument. Then check dmesg.

----------

## lopio

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> You may want to set CPU_FREQ_DEBUG in kernel config and boot with the cpufreq.debug=7 argument. Then check dmesg.

 

ok this is my new dmesg

```

09fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fffffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffffc0 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                ) @ 0x000e6010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000001 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1fffb9f6

ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSINV FACP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffb00

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffb90

ACPI: DBGP (v001 INSYDE DBGP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffbc0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INSYDE   GV3Ref 0x00001001 INTL 0x02012044) @ 0x1fffba2a

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INSYDE    Intel 0x00001004 INTL 0x02002036) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dfb80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 gentoo=nodevfs vga=792 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=792 splash=verbose,theme:gechi cpufreq.debug=7

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01402000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1594.985 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512116k/524224k available (4052k kernel code, 11484k reserved, 1212k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3153.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1576960)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c80)

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 821k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe94d4, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 5 6 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 6) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 6 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 6 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 5 6 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 5 *7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 5 6 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5 6 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 16)

ACPI: Power Resource [PUT2] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA0] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x300-0x301 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x310-0x31f has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

JFS: nTxBlock = 4009, nTxLock = 32073

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: cannot enable RNG, aborting

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xb0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa8000000, mapped to 0xe0b00000, using 4608k, total 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x24, linelength=3072, pages=27

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5734

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c57a2, set palette = c00c57dc

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4 

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'gechi'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZN] (54 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZV] (36 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 6

PCI: setting IRQ 6 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x926eb1, caps: 0x804719/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0603H, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117304992 sectors (60060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

usbmon: debugs is not available

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PCI2 MC97  KBC 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 995988k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:1 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

cpufreq-core: trying to register driver centrino

cpufreq-core: adding CPU 0

speedstep-centrino: Invalid control/status registers (1 - 1)

speedstep-centrino: <6>speedstep-centrino: invalid ACPI data

cpufreq-core: initialization failed

cpufreq-core: no CPU initialized for driver centrino

cpufreq-core: unregistering CPU 0

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0aa6300, 00:03:9d:75:19:06, IRQ 7

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.4

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

ieee80211: eth1: Unknown management packet: 0

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x00001200

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001220

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001240

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xf4000000

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49465 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@a8000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): cannot reserve PCI regions.  Someone already got them?

radeonfb: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -16

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.0 [17ff:5005]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0038, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.2[C] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[febff800-febfffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

 [<c013c04a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c013b819>] handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0x70

 [<c013c170>] note_interrupt+0xa0/0x100

 [<c013b978>] __do_IRQ+0x128/0x140

 [<c0105019>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c01033a2>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c037007b>] intel_i830_alloc_by_type+0xb/0x20

 [<c013b809>] handle_IRQ_event+0x29/0x70

 [<c013b91c>] __do_IRQ+0xcc/0x140

 [<c0105019>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c01033a2>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<e1300141>] set_phy_reg+0x71/0xd0 [ohci1394]

 [<e1301292>] ohci_devctl+0x3f2/0x660 [ohci1394]

 [<c0424c61>] csr1212_fill_cache+0xc1/0x110

 [<c0419afa>] hpsb_reset_bus+0x3a/0x40

 [<c041c3dc>] delayed_reset_bus+0xfc/0x100

 [<c012dc60>] worker_thread+0x210/0x2f0

 [<c041c2e0>] delayed_reset_bus+0x0/0x100

 [<c0119b60>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c0119b60>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c012da50>] worker_thread+0x0/0x2f0

 [<c0132339>] kthread+0xa9/0xf0

 [<c0132290>] kthread+0x0/0xf0

 [<c010133d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x18

handlers:

[<c0432070>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x90)

[<c0432070>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x90)

Disabling IRQ #11

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00039d039d751906]

eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

codec_semaphore: semaphore is not ready [0x1][0x701300]

codec_write 1: semaphore is not ready for register 0x54

```

----------

## dgaffuri

[/code] *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cpufreq-core: trying to register driver centrino
> 
> ...

 

CPU it's not registered, seems to receive some bad data from ACPI. This is before going to read p-states, which are at least defined.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
> ```
> ...

 

If there's a BIOS update available for your box you may want to give it a try.

BTW, you seem to have a problem with USB too. If you wish to investigate you could open a new thread posting your dmesg and the lspci output too.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[febff800-febfffff]  Max Packet=[2048]
> 
> ...

 

Sorry I can't more helpful.

----------

## lopio

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry I can't more helpful.

 

thanks a lot

----------

